# just upgraded from lowrance to hummingbird!



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Upgraded from hds7 to hummingbird 868c(the one with Di, no si) and it blows lowrance out of the water. Picture is crisper, controls easier, navionics looks way better.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hows the screen brightness of the bird compared to the low?


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

I am Low guy but I think Navionics is also the way to go!


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

Navionics cards are worth it. Congrats on you purchase. you'll love the Hbird


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I just bought a 800 series myself with SI......No comparison to lowrance.....!!!

The Platinum navionics card is a must.


----------

